# First look at the Asus eBook Reader



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

For ebook readers of one sort or another this is going to be an interesting year.

http://hothardware.com/News/Handson-with-Asus-Eee-Tablet-eReaderWriter-with-Integrated-Digicam/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

An interesting idea to make it a writer as well as a reader - potentially very useful for students etc. But with such a short battery life, glare on the screen etc, I don't think it'll appeal to anyone who simply wants to _read_. And am I the only one watching that who was just _itching_ to clean the mucky fingerprints off the screen? It's the thing I dislike most about touch screens of any kind - it would drive me insane!


----------



## shootist (Jul 13, 2010)

The ASUS DR-900 and DR-950 are enough to make me hold off on a kindle.  Looks promising.


----------

